

Hackers penetrated Nasdaq's network - yoda_sl
http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/05/technology/nasdaq_hacked/index.htm

======
badwetter
The original story is on WSJ; <http://on.wsj.com/emLNyH> Might wanna read
their instead. ;)

This has been long suspected!

~~~
jefe78
I prefer the WSJ version. I wonder what the suspects story will be? "I just
wanted to look around!", "I wanted to setup my own high-frequency trading
system, figured I'd reduce the latency some..."

------
thankuz
Think I would have chosen a better word to use than 'penetrated' in the story
title. Not the best choice in my opinion. Just doesn't flow or sound good to
say at all.

